# Leg session at Temple Gym with Simon Fan and Martin Burford



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a real previlage to firstly train with Simon and Martin but also to do so at the famous Temple Gym in Birmingham.

As I was up that way on the sat I thought it would be a perfect way to start sunday morning and after a few texts we arranged a time and workout. Simon now runs the gym and for anyone who has not made the pilgrimage to the 'Temple' make sure you do at some point, the atmosphere and equipment is first class.

The session was due to start at 10am but due to my AA Routefinder being fcuking useless I was about 30 mins late and was expecting the guys to have started. But thankfully they hadn't and so we cracked on with a great workout, training firstly quads and then hams.

If a session is to be measured by muscle soreness then it was awesome, because today my legs feel like they've been run over (serves me right for training like a pussy most of the time)

I kind of kept up but I must say both Si and Mart are big strong guys but hey, thats what you want on leg day....to be pushed!!!

We started with leg ext, then hacks, then leg press and finished with lunges (albeit a little wobbly).

It was then on to hams where we did lying ext and then seated leg curls and by the end they were SO full of blood it was difficult bending them. I am sure my upper body halved in size as ALL my blood went to service my legs. Its a great feeling and I still maintain that NOTHING beats a good leg workout, absolutely nothing!!!!

A big thanks to both Simon and Martin, it was a cracking workout, if only I lived a little closer?!

Oh well I'll have to make the trip up to see you both again in the not too distant future.

BTW Si, I am just about to sit down and watch 'Blood and Guts' funnily enough in a Temple Gym T shirt!! Thanks again for both of my gifts!

Below is the photographic evidence that we didn't just sit around drinking protein shakes for an hour.

Happy lifting

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

and some more...Posing at the end of a leg workout is not easy esp when you have 100 litres of blood in them and 1 tense too many can cause your leg to snap with cramp!!! Oh the joys of leg day.

Our faces in the last one say it all!!! BTW, am I really that short or are you both standing on 20kg plates?

J


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looked like a wicked session.

Nice one lads.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

You cant beat a good hardcore leg session!! plenty of leg beef in attendance that day then, nice one


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

:boohoo: i want legs like that!!...


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey James, nice one for the thread, yeah my legs are feeling it today too, great sesh. Would be good to do some upper body workouts with you in the not too distant future. I love training down here, the atmosphere is awsome and you're right about the equipment, if it's good enough for Mr Olympia then it's good enough for us mere mortals...Have you watched "Blood & Guts" yet??? I think you should do a dvd for next years British down here......IFBB Pro Mark Dugdale did his down here the other month, I'll even clean it up 4 ya.........


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Hey James, nice one for the thread, yeah my legs are feeling it today too, great sesh. Would be good to do some upper body workouts with you in the not too distant future. I love training down here, the atmosphere is awsome and you're right about the equipment, if it's good enough for Mr Olympia then it's good enough for us mere mortals...Have you watched "Blood & Guts" yet??? I think you should do a dvd for next years British down here......IFBB Pro Mark Dugdale did his down here the other month, I'll even clean it up 4 ya.........


Or in our gym...


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like you had an awsesome workout!

I want to train up at Temple but i'd feel small surrounding by all those big dudes aha


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Si,

Upper body workout would be great and yes we will do it soon, very soon.

Was about to stick the DVD on and whilst responding to an email and waiting for the message to send I actually fell asleep in my office chair. I got into bed and the next thing I knew it was 5.30pm. I then thought it was 5.30am and was getting ready to go to work!!!

Think it took a bit more out of me than I realised.

As for the DVD, I reckon one in my prep for the Arnold will be a good idea, starting with me eating xmas dinner (the last supper). I could have great training weekend. First couple of sessions with you then hot foot up to Manc to train at Paul's new place once opened.

Like I said on sunday I really need to find a good training partner for the days I train on my own, thats why I love training with 'real' BBers like you and Martin and then same when I see Wade once a week and Paul when in Manc. Like I said my diet is nailed thanks to Paul, just got to get the training wired and I reckon it would be near as damn perfect.

Anyway thanks again for sending the pics down and thankyou for a great morning.

your friend

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi ya mate

just got back from temple had a great chest workout with simon! thanks for yesterday im cursing you with every step (legs sore as hell!),really enjoyed the session hard core style is the only way.

must say your form is very strict and controlled and i think we all trained very well bringing the best out of each other.Next time choose a time when i have not spent the previous 3 weeks eating **** and training like a pussy(just got married been on honey moon to thoughs who dont know!)

must get together again soon take care mate.

ps yes you really are that short lol

martin


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

supercell said:


> Hey Si,
> 
> Upper body workout would be great and yes we will do it soon, very soon.
> 
> ...


You'll have to do a back session with me & John. I kid you not, it's more gruelling than a maniac leg session the way we are doing it. We did back on sunday & can hardly lift my arms up to reach the keyboard now. Can't wait till we have the new place open!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Would you say squats are not necessary at your level of development, or did you just not include them in this one workout?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't squated consistently for around 18 months. I haven't done heavy squats for at least 2 years and maybe do them now every 2 months on a smith machine with my feet forward.

Now its just hacks, leg press and lunges with a few sets of ext thrown in somewhere. Lunges now are the new king of leg development in my opinion.

I think once you have the mass you can be a bit more selective plus as a bodybuilder I am more aware of side effects of squats like a big ass and a wider waist.

When starting out I squated for about the first 3-4 years every leg workout, every week.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

martzee said:


> hi ya mate
> 
> just got back from temple had a great chest workout with simon! thanks for yesterday im cursing you with every step (legs sore as hell!),really enjoyed the session hard core style is the only way.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,

Glad to hear that your legs are worse today than yesterday. Just think you have endured the pain this week so next week wont be quite so bad.:lift:

Well that's the theory

speak soon

J


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

supercell said:


> I haven't squated consistently for around 18 months. I haven't done heavy squats for at least 2 years and maybe do them now every 2 months on a smith machine with my feet forward.
> 
> Now its just hacks, leg press and lunges with a few sets of ext thrown in somewhere. Lunges now are the new king of leg development in my opinion.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I;m always promoting squats to anyone who asks. Perhaps I'd better add a caveat to that in future.

I remember years ago Dorian knocking the squats on the head through injury but saying how it had been beneficial to him anyway as a bodybuilder. Not squatting has certainly not affected your leg size in any way for sure.

I'm not sure that the thick waist, big glutes theory really holds personally - although I have only got a few anecdotal examples of why I think that.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Great pic's, nice to see you using the ole kettlebell's James. I suppose he's proof Dai that you dont have to squat to have huge wheel's. Look's like a fantastic gym


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

no way, I missed it. I sleep too much 

but as I see, you had a good time

next time I'll be there on time


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

martzee said:


> hi ya mate
> 
> just got back from temple had a great chest workout with simon! thanks for yesterday im cursing you with every step (legs sore as hell!),really enjoyed the session hard core style is the only way.
> 
> ...


congrats one more time

now that's great time for both of you


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes james thats the theory,I will be back there sunday same intensity welcoming the same old pain!!!!!!!!! i agree with you james i prefer smith machine squats legs slightly forward seems to be more direct on the quads but i still free squat and say its the king of leg builders for a novice working to put mass on the quads,not to heavy but nice and deep!Like james for the first 4-5 yrs i squat religiously every year week after week with good results.ps thanks fitness and nice pic!!

martin burford


----------

